# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  MRSA-besmetting in ziekenhuis Veghel - Omroep Brabant

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*MRSA-besmetting in ziekenhuis Veghel*
*Omroep Brabant -** 2 uur geleden*
VEGHEL - Een chirurg en een medewerker van het Bernhoven-ziekenhuis in Veghel zijn besmet met de MRSA-bacterie. De besmetting werd ontdekt bij een onderzoek onder mensen die in contact zijn geweest met een patient met MRSA. *...* 
Besmettingen met ziekenhuisbacterie Reformatorisch Dagblad
Chirurg besmet met ziekenhuisbacterie NieuwNieuws.nl
Artsennet - Nieuws.nl*alle 10 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

